# Asian style wedding make-up



## MisaMayah (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just got engaged this year and was thinking to do my own make-up for my wedding to help cut down costs. I'm pretty good at doing my make-up & have 2 years to practice!!

I love the style of asian (as in Indian) make-up. I'm actually Filipino but my fiance is Persian/Indian so I thought it would be nice to mix our cultures into the wedding.

Any advice on particular styles or techniques that are used, I would love to know. I'd love to hear from MUA who do Asian make-up for weddings/Asian magazines too!! How to apply the make-up, what you use & colours!!

TIA
x


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 10, 2007)

Congratulations.  That is a great idea. I adore the styles and colours of Indian weddings.  I can't wait to see the responses!

I know we have some talented mehndi artists on the board, for starters.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

Henna_Spirit is great.  She does alot of asian-style wedding work.  Below is a link to her some of the threads in which she shows her work and a link to her website.  

http://specktra.net/search.php?searchid=850337
http://www.hennaspirit.com/


----------

